# Surprise!



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Guess what!? I have beautiful, rescued king pigeons available for adoption! Please consider adopting a pair or, if you're full up, talking with some of your pij friends about the possibility. For more info, go to www.RescueReport.org and/or e-mail me directly at [email protected]

Thank you!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What lovely birds, Elizabeth .. I'm really hoping that our members can find room in their hearts and in their homes for some of your lovelies!

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They are gorgeous! And they make such nice pets.


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

Those are great pictures! Hope you find a home for them.


----------



## teebo (Jul 7, 2006)

wow very pretty birds....


----------



## BarbaraBEE1 (May 28, 2009)

Hello!
I have a male racing pigeon who was shot under his wing. I have had him a year now and am looking for a friend for him. I"d rather have a female if they will get along, but need one who wont fly off and leave mine alone. He can fly but not well or very far.
Thanks! I"m in COlumbus OH


----------



## julz09 (May 26, 2009)

They are so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hi, Barbara-

Thank you so much for your interest in adopting a rescued pigeon!

I always have lots of lovely, rescued king pigeons available for adoption and do, on a case by case basis, approve long-distance adopters. I also really encourage local rescue though. Have you inquired about any of the mid-west pij that are available?

If you do decide that you want a West Coast king, please e-mail me directly at [email protected] and I'll send you the adoption application and requirements for long-distance adopters.

Another question- it sounds from your e-mail that your rescued racer doesn't fly well but that he's allowed to fly outside of an enclosure? If I'm understanding that correctly, it sounds risky. I've had hawks land right on my loft. They're bold!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you for seeing their beauty. These are just regular old utility kings bred to be sold to restaurants and at live food markets as squab. These are all straight off the streets or out of a shelter. Not only are they gorgeous, but they have tons of personality and brains, too.


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

I so wish I could take one of these beautiful birds! Alas, time, space and money are so short right now, I don't dare try for one yet. But perhaps one day.

I became especially besotted with Wendell-Wendy, via the online bio (I, who scoff at eHarmony) and eagerly followed the tale of Peggy turned Johnny Pijj... and now they're together! Probably as well I'm off in Colorado, or I might lose control and do something foolish.

Elizabeth, I'm moving my art site across hosts right now, and when I've gotten settled (at SquareSpace, extraordinary for customized design) I aim to add a bird resource page; I'd love to add a link to your adoption blog. Might reach a few unexpected people...

Forest
http://forestrogers.com


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Forest, have looked at your art on your website and think it is marvelous. I especially loved the elderly lady - think it was a refugee? 

Perhaps some day you can do a model of the beautiful King pigeon. We have been blessed with two full blooded and one part King, part Feral, and love them. They are so laid back and their large size and gentle ways are very special. They have beautiful eyes and even the texture of their feathers is different than other pigeons - at least to me.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Want to see how special these birds really are??

Check out our member *nbdyuknow *and his lovely *Sophie*. Now, THERE, is a PERFECT example of a human male bonding with a female pigeon! With these two, there is only one word which describes them: _besotted_! 

Were my situation different, I would sure want to have one of these beauties!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## prophecy (Jul 10, 2008)

Hi,They are gorgeous! I would be interested for sure....I am in Pa though.Is that too far to adopt to? PM me or email me some info and if i could be considered to adopt. I can take up to 3,prefer 2. Thank you.Steph

Email addy: [email protected]


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello, Prophecy-

I emailed you directly but wanted to respond here as well. I've checked in with my contact at USPS Live Shipping and he says that, unless there is a special circumstance (bad weather, cancelled flight, unfit cargo such as dry ice which you can find out about the day before), it is safe to ship birds during the summer because they are in climate controlled facilities throughout.

I don't know if PT members would agree with that and would love to know. (I'm going to post a thread on the topic). 

In any case, we definitely need lots of great homes for these birds! We've got about 40 in foster homes! 

Thank you for your interest in adopting rescued pigeons!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Elizabeth...they aren't in controlled temperature when on a cart waiting to be loaded. Sometimes people forget about them or don't think they suffer from the heat the same as humans. Case in point, the gal that posted here day before yesterday about the squeaker left in the car for ...just 40 minutes! That bird died. She thought Pigeons could with stand heat and dehydration...go figure! Humans can be kind of dumb.
I do understand what you are up against and if you can get an over-night direct flight, that wouldn't be bad. Just don't believe everything you hear from the USPS.


----------

